# [ wvdial] Usar DNS manual (Solucionado)

## Coghan

Hola a tod@s.

Desde mi portátil uso eventualmente un modem 3G PCMCIA para conectarme a La Red y me gusta hacerlo a través de wvdial con un botoncito en gkrellm. Pero no veo la forma de que use mis propios DNS sin tener que modificar /etc/resolv.conf a mano cada vez que me conecto. En este equipo uso NetworkManager para el resto de conexiones wired y wifi.

He probado añadiendo a mi ~/.wvdial.conf y a /etc/wvdial.conf la línea:

```
Auto DNS = off
```

También he deshabilitado en /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial la línea:

```
usepeerdns
```

y añadí en /etc/ppp/resolv.conf mis propios dns, pero lo más que saco es que no asigne dns y deba ponerlos a mano en /etc/resolv.conf.

¿Alguna idea?.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Coghan...

Quizás vaya a decir una tonteria pero...¿Has probado a añadir la linea dns-nameservers directamente a tu fichero /etc/interfaces?

seria algo asi:

```

dns-nameservers ip_dns_primaria ip_dns_secundaria

```

Añadiendo esto deberia de funcionar.

Prueba y nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

fijate que el resolv.conf tiene un encabezado. este te dice como mantener los dns estaticos

tenes que crear un fichero /etc/resolv.conf.algo (ahi en el encabezado te lo dice) y pone tu dns como queres que quede.

de esa manera, cada vez que hace un dhcp y reemplaza en resolv.conf, este arranca con lo que dice ese fichero, y despues lo obtenido por dhcp

en un rato cuando llego a casa te paso bien como es el nombre del fichero, asi lo tengo yo y anda perfecto

----------

## pelelademadera

/etc/resolv.conf.head se llama el fichero... ahi crea tu resolv.conf que no queres que se borre, y listo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nada como usar un buen par de DNS de terceros de forma estática para solventar todo este tipo de inconvenientes. Llevo ya bastante tiempo usando los DNS de google en cuanta PC se me cruce por las manos, por la facilidad de recordarlos:

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.8.4
```

Y te aseguras de que funcionen siempre, indistintamente del proveedor de internet al que estés conectado en ese momento.

Salud!

**EDITO** Obviamente, combinado con la solución propuesta por pelelademadera.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

pelelademadera,utilizando los servidores de nombres directamente en /etc/interfaces, deberia de funcionar tambien. ¿No?

Un saludo.

----------

## ensarman

lo de interfaces no es en debian??? derepente sera colocarlos directamente en /etc/conf.d/net de esta forma

dns_servers_eth0=("208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220")

claro que reemplazando eth0 por la interfaz deseada, en mi caso usé openDNS

----------

## pelelademadera

hay muchas formas de hacerlo. tambien podes poner -R en dhcpcd si no me confundo y esto hace que no te cree el nuevo resolv.conf.

lo ideal diria que es o hacerlo como digo yo, o como dice ensarman, xq alguna solucion probablemente cambie la forma con algun update

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Ensarman, es como tú comentas. Debi confundir debian con gentoo (tantas distros es lo que ocurre..) jeje...

Como comenta zarman es la forma correcta de como yo intentaba mostrar.

Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *inodoro wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> nameserver 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...

  ¡¡¡ Qué buen dato !!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

>  *inodoro wrote:*   ...
> 
> ```
> nameserver 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

Como todo lo de Google, invasivo pero bueno, bonito, barato y veloz.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> lo de interfaces no es en debian??? derepente sera colocarlos directamente en /etc/conf.d/net de esta forma
> 
> dns_servers_eth0=("208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220")
> 
> claro que reemplazando eth0  por la interfaz deseada, en mi caso usé openDNS

 

Realmente esta es la solución más elegante para Gentoo, aún me doy cabezazos contra la mesa por no haberme dado cuenta de esto, me centré más en wvdial y no pensé que Gentoo tiene unos script geniales para redes. En mi caso quedaría:

```
dns_servers_ppp0=( "8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" )
```

Esto combinado con el archivo /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial para que no pida dns al proveedor y me ahorro casi un segundo en conectar, comentando esta línea:

```
#usepeerdns
```

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> /etc/resolv.conf.head se llama el fichero... ahi crea tu resolv.conf que no queres que se borre, y listo

 

No conocía este dato, me lo apunto con tu permiso  :Smile: . De todas formas no es la solución a lo que busco, esto lo que hará es poner unos dns fijos al principio del archivo resolv.conf y luego se añadirán de forma dinámica los asignados por dhcp, solo necesito dns estáticos cuando use el interface ppp0 con wvdial pero cuando use NetworkManager quiero que me asigne el correspondiente por dhcp, esto es así porque me muevo en varias redes donde el servidor dns es local y los uso mucho para resolver los hosts internos.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Nada como usar un buen par de DNS de terceros de forma estática para solventar todo este tipo de inconvenientes. Llevo ya bastante tiempo usando los DNS de google en cuanta PC se me cruce por las manos, por la facilidad de recordarlos:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...

 

Ya los venía usando desde que salieron hace pocos meses, de acuerdo contigo, muy rápidos y fáciles de recordar.

----------

## ZaPa

Vaya...si son bastante fáciles de recordar los servidores de nombres de google....

Tiempo atrás, ponia en todo pc que pasará por mis manos las de telefonica, que tamibén me las aprendi de memoria

```

 nameserver 80.58.61.250

 nameserver 80.58.61.254

```

Hasta que estubieron off más de 2 semanas y tuve que hacer un cambiado "global" jeje..

Saludos.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

En mi caso uso las opendns, claro que como arranco el adsl por demonio net.ppp0 ese demonio sobrescribe el fichero

resolv.conf, una solucion es usar el chattr   :Razz: 

```
#chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
```

esto lo hace inmutable, o sea a prueba de balas, ni el demonio y root, ni nada puede borrarlos, si no se les quita esos permisos  :Laughing: 

se deshace...

```
#chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
```

era la unica manera de usar openDns sin que tomara las DNS de mi ISP

Saludos!!!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Interesante.... DJ_DEXTER no sabia de chattr... gracias por compartir esa info.

Saludos.

----------

